# 1938 American Flyer Rollfast



## bricycle (May 8, 2011)

Could someone please post pictures of what a rack and tank would look like for a 1938 American Flyer Rollfast? It has the "DX" style/shaped opening, not the curved paralell bars. I need to know what I will be looking for. *THANKS!*
bri.


----------



## Flat Tire (May 8, 2011)

Heres an early 40's American Flyer badged Rollfast I used to own.....41 or 42 I think


----------



## dmk441 (May 8, 2011)

nice bike.


----------



## bricycle (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for the pic, that is a great bike! could you send a close-up of the top truss bracket also? Thanks.


----------



## bricycle (May 10, 2011)

Bump... still need pics of a *1938* Thanks folks... bri.


----------



## Classicriders (May 10, 2011)

Pick up the Rollfast book here http://www.classicbicyclenews.com/literature.html


----------

